# Creating Flesh: Building a Character 1: The Idea



## Shouden (Feb 4, 2012)

Alright, so I came up with this cool idea for a character and by day, she's a well mannered boss somewhere. She always dresses professionally: blouse, long sleeved jacket, long skirt or pants. She's the nicest boss, too, but she also doesn't put up with a lot of shit. But, when she gets home, she takes off her uniform and underneath she's got lots of tattoos, maybe a few piercings...maybe she wears a wig and she's kinda an emo-style goth chick....you know, totally the opposite of how she is when at work.


I was thinking of using her in my dragon universe and have her have a little pet dragon she carries everywhere and at work, it wears a little suit to disguise it's color or maybe make it look like a lizard or bird. And then when they get home it just removes the suit.


Anyway...That's my new idea for a character. I haven't got a name for her but...came up with that idea today, and thought it was cool enough to share.
I was thinking that maybe she could be a superhero when she's not working, but I think the idea of someone working a full time job, and being a superhero is rather ridiculous, but maybe she could be some sort of mutant or something that requires very little sleep. I think she would be a good person when not at work...at work she listens to country or classic rock and is someone you'd think lives in a big mansion and drives expensive luxury cars, but when not working, she listens to Metal-Core or Heavy Metal, lives in a messy condo and drives muscle cars or motorbikes.

Any thoughts? Ideas? Criticisms?


----------



## Wolfheart1125 (Feb 12, 2012)

Check this out


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 12, 2012)

I like the idea, if you were leaning towards the character being spiritual, perhaps the minimal sleep could be explained through meditation to rest. It might tie in well with the heavily tattooed and modded idea, however if you are going full-on with her being tattooed for the pure edgy/goth factor then it may not make as much sense. 



Wolfheart1125 said:


> Check this out



Nice shameless self promotion.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 12, 2012)

I do agree that for this to work, a tribal tattoos would a good idea. I was actually thinking about maybe blending some tribal tattoos with just-for-fun tattoos to maybe hide her true identity a bit.

I've also decided on a couple of things:

Her name is Oria and she's a Princess of a yet-to-be-determined race. After just barely surviving a great war, her parents decide it might be a good idea if their only daughter learn to defend herself, so they send her to Earth with a dog-sized dragon as protection. The Princess, however likes Earth so much, she decides to stay, concealing her identity with extra tattoos and a daytime job where all her tribal tattoos and things are hidden. Her parents are perfectly find with this as it keeps her relatively safe, but they do check in from time to time.

I do like the "no sleep required" thing and that's what I'm trying to figure out now. I don't really like the "spiritual meditation" idea because it's been done a lot. I mean, why not give her pointy ears a lack of emotion while I'm at it. I was thinking of having her race run off of electricity do to some craziness with their planet. Electricity wouldn't be their food, per say, or really even their water...maybe I could even use electricity as a drug for their race...which could make for some interesting plot devices...Maybe the environment on her planet could just be brimming with electricity, so much that her species is just dependent upon it for survival. And for the series, she could just use common batteries or something. Yeah, it's been done, as well, and I'll continue to try and figure the insomniac side of her character. I want to do something different, so...maybe the electricity thing wouldn't work for that.


----------

